# My 2nd Forum Anniversary



## Hooked (10/9/19)

Two years ago I joined the forum (can it be two years already???) and I must say that I love it as much now as then. I keep telling myself to spend less time here, but somehow that just doesn't happen! 

I still have soooo much to learn about vaping, but the knowledge which I do have is all thanks to this forum. 

So I would just like to say a very big thank you to [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and to all the other wonderful peeps who keep this forum going; who share their knowledge; who patiently answer questions.

And of course thank you to the vendors who keep us in the loop regarding new products, sales and competitions! 

There are so many social media platforms, but THIS one is the only one I need.

Now tell me ... who can blow coloured clouds ... ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre (11/9/19)

Keep them coming @Hooked! You are a main artery on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/19)

@Hooked your participation in the forum has been marvelous!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

Thank you so much @Andre @Rob Fisher @Room Fogger @Asterix !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

Thank you for all your involvement here @Hooked

Your coffee reviews, giveaway notification thread, jokes and so many other things add a lot of value and colour to this forum. And I love your one-liner descriptions of what you're vaping!


----------

